# Prolapse vent?



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I have been soaking my 2 yr old chicken for about 2 days. She is keep in the basement in a cat carrier. I don't believe she has an egg stuck because she laid a big egg with some blood on it the day before I brought her in. The skin on the outside is the color of dried blood and kinda looks like a head of a males pee pee.(trying to keep my words clean!) soaking her isn't really making anything fall off. I tried peeling the black head off slowly but it starts to bleed. Help!


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

how is she now?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

She has been the same for past 3 days. Still acts, eats and drinks like she is healthy . Just has a growth on her vent and smells really bad!
I give her a warm soak at night and then PH ointment. Back in her crate for dark time.
How long will this go on?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

If it is a prolapse, use some preparation H on it,then you need to ever so gently, push it back in, then maybe use some preparation H around the vent to kinda take the swelling out and help hold it in. But I don't know for sure that is what that is. This is outta my realm of knowledge. Sorry!


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

I have dealt with prolapse. It does sort of look like a small penis sticking out of the vent. Follow fuzziebutt advice. Prep H can help. Keep her away from other birds while the prolapse is sticking out as other birds will peck at it and can make it worse.

A prolapse can take days, even weeks to go back in. A hen of mine took nearly a month. I had just resolved myself that she was going to be that way the rest of her days. One day I went to check on her and the prolapse was gone. It went back in. Never happened again, thankfully.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

can you post a pic to be sure thaqts what going on?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Update.... Momma is doing much better! Her vent is staying inside her more now. She has been a real trooper through this. This has been my first experience with this and I even surprised myself! Momma has never been one of my FAVORITE chickens but through all this I have looked at her very differently. She has seen a few attacks and kills in her short 2 years and she has gotten her Looney Momma name from never really getting over her shocks with them. I will add this to yet another thing I have done for my beloved, Looney chickens! Guess that makes me Looney too!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## baskerboo (Dec 18, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> I have been soaking my 2 yr old chicken for about 2 days. She is keep in the basement in a cat carrier. I don't believe she has an egg stuck because she laid a big egg with some blood on it the day before I brought her in. The skin on the outside is the color of dried blood and kinda looks like a head of a males pee pee.(trying to keep my words clean!) soaking her isn't really making anything fall off. I tried peeling the black head off slowly but it starts to bleed. Help!


I have a chicken that gets poop build up and what I do is spray her with warm water and it will start to fall off


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Glad your Momma is doing better


----------

